# New vehicle tips to keep in clean....



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Long story short, the 2013 Mazda CX-5 I have been driving has been given to my son as he needed a vehicle and last night we purchased a 2019 Hyundai Tuscon (nice car by the way - a lot of value for the money). This means I will be doing my ride sharing in this nice, clean, virgin vehicle 2-3 shifts per week. I am not happy about it, but really dont want to stop doing ride share yet. Without any smart alecky comments, any good tips for helping keep the new vehicle from getting Uberized? I kept the CX-5 very clean, constant vacuuming as I have a shop vac, wipe the windows, wash it and so forth. My first purchase will be WeatherTec floor mats. I am guessing seat covers that can be easily applied and removed would be next. Looking for any other suggestions or items to purchase to help me keep the vehicle in fairly nice condition.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Unless your son is a slob I would let him drive the new car and you continue to drive the Mazda.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

LOL - it was debated for hours around the house, not a viable solution


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Even if it is new...put a good coat of wax on it. Good call on the Weathertec Mats. Did you also get the one for the Trunk?
There is a clear protection for the Headlights, even for the entire front of the Vehicle, protects from Debris. Some of it needs to be professionally installed. Cost about $250 for the entire Front.
Looks like there will be Snow in your Area, so you should know what to do about that. Several Steps required to make it through the Winter.
Snow-Tires required by Law in your Area?


----------

